# stihl 025 or husky 235?



## steeltowninwv (Sep 4, 2011)

i have access to buy a used stihl 025 for 100.00 ... or tractor supply has the husky 235 for 199.00 with 30.00 off....which one should i get?....gonna buy one of these tommorow...so any help would be nice


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 4, 2011)

Husqvarna 235 = 34cc
Stihl 025 = 44.3cc (30% more displacement!)

If the 025 is in good condition, I'd take it.  No contest.


----------



## raybonz (Sep 4, 2011)

TreePointer said:
			
		

> Husqvarna 235 = 34cc
> Stihl 025 = 44.3cc (30% more displacement!)
> 
> If the 025 is in good condition, I'd take it.  No contest.



+1 my old Stihl 023 still runs to this day.. Very good saw!

Ray


----------



## laynes69 (Sep 4, 2011)

I love my 025, but from what I told is a special model. Everything must be purchased through a dealer for the saw and parts are expensive. Even then if it's in good shape, I would pay 100.00 I've cut alot of wood with mine.


----------



## steeltowninwv (Sep 4, 2011)

thanks guys..i guess ill go with the 025...for some dumb reason i passed on a ms 250 a few weeks ago for 150.00...my dumb mistake


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 4, 2011)

025 and MS250 are nearly identical.  Excellent saw.


----------



## steeltowninwv (Sep 5, 2011)

bought the stihl 025 today..man what an upgrade im not gonna be sorry unless this saw turns into a money pit.....right now it runs and cuts really good


----------



## laynes69 (Sep 5, 2011)

One word of advise. Be careful pulling on the saw if you get the bar in a pinch. The impulse line will become disconnected and your saw won't run. Been there done that. I have cut many cords with my little 025. Its a good saw.


----------



## steeltowninwv (Sep 5, 2011)

It has a 16 inch bar on it...I assume this saw will have no problem with a 18 inch bar...what bar do I buy?.. is there a big difference in bars?


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 5, 2011)

It's a 44cc saw.  I'd keep the 16" bar on it.


----------



## laynes69 (Sep 5, 2011)

My 025 has a 18" bar and it does pretty good with it. If 16" gets you by then that works.


----------

